# backache?



## MrsMoo72

I'm 4w5d after a mmc at 11w in Oct and I have really bad backache. No spotting or anything but its worrying me a bit. Has anyone else had this? Thanks


----------



## dizz

It's my big pregnancy symptom - I don't get sick, I don't get much of the metallic taste or anything... I get tired and I ache at the base of my spine right from the outset. This one, and the missed MC one I both had it with - and this one's 17 weeks today (and was booting me in the innards last night so I assume is OK).


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

I have lower back pain at onset also with this pregnancy and the last one. Dont worry


----------



## bananaz

I've been having a backache too. Unless you're having bad cramps or bleeding, I would try not to worry about it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys! It only really lasted that day and nothing came of it! Get odd twinges all over now but thinking that is just normal stretching etc. Had a mmc in Oct then bfp 2months later so my body was prob just getting back to normal and now has to change again so I think I will be feeling all kimds of weirdness this time!


----------

